# Sexing Azureus Frog... help please.



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

I have two Azureus I purchased a few months ago as a probable pair. I wanted to post up pictures of both frogs and see what you guys thought. The other is being a hider right now, but frog #1 came out for a photo shoot.

Frog #1

Top:










Side:










This one is a bit older, but a better side view from a few weeks back:










Got one last one here as well. Side view that includes back toe pads:










Thanks for any responses!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

looks male to me.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Female.... Check the other frogs front toes in comparison, a male's pad is usually wider and occasionally has an indent in the middle of the pad. Also, the arch in the back will be more of a curve vs an angle (females).










Male on the left, female on the right.



.


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'll post pics of the other one when it isn't so skittish. The bad thing is this one is supposed to be a male...

May have to start looking for a male here soon based on what you guys think of the other one. I'll take a stab at sexing it myself as well.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks male to me.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Look like a male to me as well


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll have to hold on to these a lil longer and see what happens.

I've heard it can take up to a year for these guys to call, I just thought it would happen sooner. I'll play wait and see. If I had two males would they be aggressive towards each other? Because these two seem to always be together.


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's the only pic I can get of Frog #2, sorry if it's not enough, but what do yall think of this one?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats not the best photo for me to sex a frog. if i had to guess, this is your girl.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

If there's no aggression and or visible signs of stress, then they'd be fine together for a while (IME 18 months +). There isn't a set standard for when an Azureus will start trying to dominate, I've seen it at a juvenile stage as well as in adulthood, but until you introduce another frog in there they'll more than likely play nice for a while. 

And you may indeed have a pair, hence the lack of quarrel. If that it is a young male, his pads will definitely become more defined in the months to come.

Second one looks female.

How old are these frogs?


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

They are 9-11 months.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool. Well they're right at that age of becoming easily sexable, so you'll know for sure soon enough. Start looking for calling anytime or courting around 14 months or so. At that point, if you don't hear a call, see courting, or see very large toe pads in comparison...maybe then look for a trade. But until then, as long as their happy its no biggie.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

its possible to not hear your male call at all. azureus's have very low buzzing calls. its really hard to hear unless your close to the tank and there is zero noise in the room. sometimes i see my male call (i see his throat enlarge) and i can't hear the noise it produces.


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, I finally got a sideshot of Frog #2 (boy is it camera shy!)










Hopefully this shot helps out a bit.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

my male azureus started out skittish and toe pads small. his toe pads eventually did become larger (they are still kinda small for a 16 month male) up around the 11 month range. 

If I were to guess, I think frog # 1 looks very similar to my proven female (pattern and toe pad wise) and frog # 2 looks similar to many males I have seen, but not my male. I think frog #2's toe pads will enlarge with time.

P.S. You can hear an azureus call, as long as the room is relatively quiet and there is some sort of open ventilation. I was reading last night and I heard my male call 7-8 times.


----------

